# Skype : Je n'entends pas la voix de mes correspondants



## evelyne71 (27 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
 j'ai un problème de réception de son lorsque je suis en web cam sur skype ou MSN, mes interlocuteurs  m'entendent bien mais moi je n'ai pas de retour son, je ne les'entends pas et c'est pareil pour les diaporamas PPS que l'on reçoit avec de la musique, je ne l'entends pas alors que le son fonctionne bien sur mon ordi, j'écoute de la musique , regarde des films, j'entends bien les sons lorsque je reçois des messages ou lorsque mes contacts sont en lignes, etc... je reçois tous les sons d'alerte. Je ne comprends pas d'où cela peut venir et c'est très gênant pour mes chats en vidéo. Pouvez-vous m'aider à résoudre ce problème ??? merci à vous.


----------



## Larme (27 Février 2011)

Qu'as-tu dans : Skype>Préférences>Audio ?


----------



## Aliboron (27 Février 2011)

evelyne71 a dit:


> j'ai un problème de réception de son lorsque je suis en web cam sur skype ou MSN, mes interlocuteurs  m'entendent bien mais moi je n'ai pas de retour son, je ne les'entends pas et c'est pareil pour les diaporamas PPS que l'on reçoit avec de la musique, je ne l'entends pas


On ne va pas tout mélanger, les problèmes de son dans les présentations PPS c'est un classique et c'est avant tout un problème de compatibilité de fichier entre logiciels (fais une recherche sur le forum, tu trouveras plein de fils qui en traitent).

Reste donc le problème de son avec Skype. Là, c'est un problème de paramétrage dans l'application, sans doute, mais il faudrait que tu donnes des précisions sur le contexte. Dire quelle version de Skype tu utilises, comment tu as réglé l'audio de l'application (voir le message de Larme ci-dessus), etc.

----------------------
Note du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) : 
Ceci dit, Skype est typiquement une application liée à l'internet et au réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!! Et au passage, je corrige aussi le titre...


----------



## evelyne71 (27 Février 2011)

en fait j'avais bien le son que ce soit sur MSN OU SKYPE ainsi que les PPS il y a quelques mois mais depuis plus de son, mes interlocuteurs m'entendent bien mais moi non, j'ai regarder tous les paramètres mais rien ne change , alors j'aimerai savoir si cela est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un et que faire -

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h20 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Qu'as-tu dans : Skype>Préférences>Audio ?



sortie audio = sortie intégré haut- parleurs internes
entrée audio = microphone intégré microphone interne
sonnerie = sortie intégrée haut- parleurs internes


----------



## herszk (28 Février 2011)

Bonjour.
Question idiote :
N'aurais-tu pas la case "silence" cochée ou bien le niveau volume à 0 ?


----------



## Larme (28 Février 2011)

Dans la fenêtre précédemment citée, peux-tu cliquer sur les deux espèces de mégaphones qui sont indiqués juste après « haut-parleur intégré » ? Du son en sort-il ?


----------



## evelyne71 (28 Février 2011)

herszk a dit:


> Bonjour.
> Question idiote :
> N'aurais-tu pas la case "silence" cochée ou bien le niveau volume à 0 ?



JE ne pense pas car j'ai fait des essais d'enregistrement vocal et cela fonctionne, je peux enregistrer ma voix ... mais je vais à nouveau re-contrôler tous les paramètrages du son.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h15 ----------




Larme a dit:


> Dans la fenêtre précédemment citée, peux-tu cliquer sur les deux espèces de mégaphones qui sont indiqués juste après « haut-parleur intégré » ? Du son en sort-il ?



OUI JE VIENS D'ESSAYER ET IL Y A BIEN UN SON QUI EN SORT, EN FAIT CE N'EST PAS SEULEMENT SKYPE MAIS AUSSI MSN ET LES PPS AUSSI - MERCI MALGRÉ TOUT POUR TON AIDE


----------



## Doudou_pulv (13 Mars 2013)

Après moultes minutes voire heure passées à chercher. le problème viendrait des portables. Le micro étant trop proche des hauts parleurs. 
Il faut donc utiliser des enceintes externes ou des écouteurs pour que ça marche.


----------

